# South Africa-where men are men



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

The picture says it all.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow,that takes alot of, well uh, balls to do


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Bossie, this is a nice idea for a game by the next bowhunting convention.:wink:
At Baobab we can try to stretch the ballas of a rhino ( the winner get a :beer: )


----------



## DougC in Mo (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like he's got him in a submission hold.:wink:


----------



## tsotsi (Jan 21, 2009)

*moffie*

Miskien is die leeu a bietjie van 'n moffie.
Of is dit 'n Griekse leeu?:zip:
Ek vra maar net


----------



## highvolthunter (Jul 3, 2008)

*????????*

I'v seen something like that before but it was a cow or goat and my buddy was on a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

DougC in Mo said:


> Looks like he's got him in a submission hold.:wink:


:set1_rolf2: Yes look at the depressed expression on the Lion's face :wink:.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> :set1_rolf2: Yes look at the depressed expression on the Lion's face :wink:.


...or look at the facial expression of the lioness

.....maybe the "King" gets a "special ball relaxation massage" :zip: :lol3::sorry:


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

He's telling the guy in the truck " if I stop he claws at me! Been stuck here for over an hour....don't know how long I can keep this up"


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ghoster808 said:


> He's telling the guy in the truck " if I stop he claws at me! Been stuck here for over an hour....don't know how long I can keep this up"


Valid point... but I doubt it:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

They can be glad that I'm not that lion.:wink:


----------

